# t4 increasing, t3 not budging...



## bluesmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I convinced my endo's office to test the frees after all (though they put no stock in the results). I thought they might mean something to all of you though:
2/22/13:
tsh: .23 (.27-4.2)
Ft4: 1.58 (.9-1.7)
Ft3: 3.0 (2.3-4.2)

1/4/13:
tsh: .18 (.27-4.2)

10/25/2012:
TSH 2.84 (.27-4.2)
FT4 1.38 (.9-1.7)
FT3 3.0 (2.3-4.2)
TRAB: <1 (<1.22)

8/30/2012:
TPOAb 350 (<35)
TgAb >3000 (<20)
Ultrasound findings: (goiter right side)
right side 4.45x1.3x1.71
left side 3.04x1.03x1.2
Isthmus 0.56

8/2/2012:
TSH 3.17 (.5-6.0)
FT4 1.1 (.8-1.5)
Total T3 (92 (76-181)

I'm taking 75 of synthroid and my endo suggested cutting one pill a week in half. I think it's interesting that my ft3 hasn't budged at all since October though the Ft4 is steadily climbing. Does this mean that armour might be a better idea than synthroid for me? Based on how I feel, something is certainly not working for me. 
Thanks for any advice,
Carolyn
p.s. My glucose issues are not bad, but still questionable: a1c- 5.3; fasting- 111; 2 hrs. post - 161. Ca-Lynn - I got new test strips...


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

It doesn't look like you're a very good converter of T4 to T3, like many of us. You might ask your endo about adding Cytomel (synthetic T3) into the mix; if the Synthroid is working well for your T4, it would be easy to add in T3 instead of switching over to a whole new medication.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> 2/22/13:
> tsh: .23 (.27-4.2)
> Ft4: 1.58 (.9-1.7)
> Ft3: 3.0 (2.3-4.2)


Since you do not feel well with these labs ask for a slight - maybe to 50mcg of Synthroid and add 5mcg of Cytomel.

Since they are not wanting to run the Free's I am sure they will look at you like you have 3 heads when you ask for the Cytomel.

You may need to go doctor shopping. If not that ask them to lot you do a trial - reducing your Synthroid and adding the Cytomel.
Certainly keep and fill all remaining prescriptions of the Synthroid 75mcg in case your test does not work.

When you are trying to dial in your dosage it's a good idea to keep all meds you have and keep filling them to have on hand should you need to adjust or go back to an old dose -


----------



## bluesmom (Aug 11, 2012)

When adding Cytomel, do people usually reduce synthroid? Will the Cytomel just affect the ft3 or will it also act on the ft4?
As far as doctor shopping, I see a new reproductive endo (who prescribes armour to a friend - which is a good sign) in two weeks. I'm cautiously optimistic.
Thanks, Carolyn


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

bluesmom said:


> When adding Cytomel, do people usually reduce synthroid? Will the Cytomel just affect the ft3 or will it also act on the ft4?
> As far as doctor shopping, I see a new reproductive endo (who prescribes armour to a friend - which is a good sign) in two weeks. I'm cautiously optimistic.
> Thanks, Carolyn


My experience was that my FT-4 went up when I added the Cytomel - thus causing anxiety- tight chest feeling.

When I reduced my Unithroid I could tolerate the Cytomel. I caution you - if you add Cytomel do it slowly. Based on your labs Cytomel might be easier to add, rather than changing the entire medication over to Armour. If the Cytomel does not work than change over.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

bluesmom said:


> I convinced my endo's office to test the frees after all (though they put no stock in the results). I thought they might mean something to all of you though:
> 2/22/13:
> tsh: .23 (.27-4.2)
> Ft4: 1.58 (.9-1.7)
> ...


Your Free T3 is below the mid-range of 3.2. Most if not all of us like the FREE T3 to be at about 75% of the range given by your lab.

If your endo sees no value in the FT3 and FT4 test, you may benefit greatly by finding a doctor that does.

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

FREE T3 explained by Woliner
http://thyroid.about.com/cs/testsforthyroid/a/freet3.htm


----------

